# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  AOC анонсирует эргономичный, утонченный 4К монитор U2790PQU для профессионалов

## Labs

*Минск, 27 июня 2019 года – Компания AOC, один из ведущих производителей мониторов, представляет новинку из линейки 90 Series – дисплей U2790PQU, ориентированный на профессиональных пользователей. 27-дюймовый монитор с разрешением 4K (3840 х 2160 пикселей) и плотностью 163 пикселей на дюйм воспроизводит сверхчеткое изображение. IPS-панель с глубиной цвета 10 бит транслирует 1,07 миллиардов оттенков, обеспечивая точную цветопередачу. Серебристое покрытие корпуса, изящный безрамочный дизайн, выдающиеся технические параметры, эргономичная конструкция с регулируемой подставкой и технологии, снижающие нагрузку на зрение, превращают монитор в идеальный рабочий инструмент для пользователей, которые находятся в поиске премиальных решений.* 



Разрешение 4K UHD (3840 х 2160 пикселей) медленно, но верно вытесняет популярное сегодня Full HD (1080 пикселей) и Quad HD (1440 пикселей). U2790PQU – монитор, который подойдет разработчикам контента, режиссерам видеомонтажа, художникам компьютерной графики, а также тем, кто работает в Excel и других офисных приложениях. Четкость и детализация изображения вкупе с ультравысокой точностью цветопередачи и 10-битной глубиной цвета IPS-панели позволяют профессионалам решать любые задачи. 

Все мониторы линейки 90 Series могут похвастаться эксклюзивным серебристым/бронзовым покрытием корпуса, выгодно выделяющим их среди дисплеев со стандартными корпусами черного и серого цвета. AOC U2790PQU не исключение. Панель диагональю 27 дюймов (68,6 см) демонстрирует обширное рабочее пространство – во многом благодаря безрамочному дизайну. При этом компактный корпус занимает минимум места на рабочем столе. Монитор подойдет для создания бесшовных мультимониторных конфигураций – пользователи получают возможность в несколько раз повысить эффективность работы. 

Многие профессионалы проводят за компьютером немало времени. Компания AOC сделала все возможное, чтобы пользователям было максимально комфортно. Эргономичная подставка позволяет регулировать высоту дисплея в пределах 130 мм, угол поворота (-45°/+45°) и наклона (-3,5°/+19,5°). Предусмотрен режим Pivot для перевода экрана из альбомной ориентации в портретную. Монитор поддерживает технологию Low Blue Light, которая уменьшает воздействие вредного коротковолнового синего излучение на зрение. U2790PQU соответствует нормам EnergyStar, EPEAT Silver и TCO 6, что превращает его в энергоэффективный монитор, идеально подходящий для офиса будущего. 

Дисплей можно подключить к любым источникам сигнала благодаря широкому спектру разъемов: HDMI 2.0, HDMI 1.4 и DisplayPort 1.2, а также встроенному USB-хабу с двумя портами USB 3.0. Монитор оборудован встроенными динамиками мощностью 2 Вт и разъемом для подключения наушников. 
*AOC* *U2790PQU* появится в продаже в *июле 2019 года* по рекомендованной розничной цене 814 BYN.

----------

